# Widening Garage Opening



## PoolShark (Aug 1, 2008)

How can you widen garage door openings? Mine is only 8 feet wide and it is really nerve-racking to try and park and SUV or truck in there, especially because of the 90 degree angle you must take on the driveway before getting into the garage. My wife has already done 1 paint exchange between the car and the garage so I need to get this fixed ASAP!


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 1, 2008)

Remove the old door, support the wall/roof where you want to extend it to and where the door was, tear out the new sections, install new studs, wider header, etc, call garage door company to come put in a larger door in the new hole...

--Bushytails


----------



## andeehunt (Mar 18, 2010)

Tear out a wider rough opening and install a continuous header from each side. A two car garage is usually 16' wide. the header will probably need to be a 4X14 beam.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Sep 17, 2010)

You can adjust the size of your doors or parts of your garage. Make it more spacious.


----------



## damiandouglasgaragedoor (Nov 14, 2011)

Perhaps the best advice I can give you is to call a local professional to look at it. If you are a DIY type guy, you can attempt to widen it yourself but I will be careful though. At the minimum, have a professional look at it before attempting to do it yourself.


----------



## widesheds (Nov 23, 2011)

I would agree to that, widening the garage doors does require a little bit of expertise in getting it done in an appropriate manner. The best thing would be to look for some professional help and if you just need some inputs then posting some pics of your garage would be better to provide some good suggestions, as my short stay here was enough to know that there are many people here who would be able to provide you with some better understanding about the proceedings.


----------

